# Window weight Lead for sinkers



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a large supply of old window weights I pulled from my house and neighbors house when we installed new windows. I remember my brother telling me they were made of lead. So I tried melting one with a MAPP gas torch and I tried for a long time and nothing would melt.

Are these things usually made of lead?

Anybody have any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

all the ones i have ever repaired / removed / worked with were cast iron .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

DERFM said:


> all the ones i have ever repaired / removed / worked with were cast iron .


Thanks Derf, I think mine are iron as well. They don't look like pure lead as I see a bit of oxidation. I was wondering if they were a composite. 

Okay then ... off to the land fill with them.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

DERFM said:


> all the ones i have ever repaired / removed / worked with were cast iron .


 what he said

Bill


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Usually the weights in wood double-hungs are iron; there are lead weights but those are found in commercial buildings with larger and heavier steel sash.

A hammer hit on one hanging from the chain or a wire should tell, a TING means steel, a dull thud is probably lead. The size is a tell also; the lead ones I have seen are only 16-18 inches long 2 inches wide and an inch thick but they weigh upwards of 20lbs. They also have the weight stamped in them in Roman numerals.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I also heard the same advice from Jiro via AK. I went and did the hammer test and unfortunately they went Ding. 

Oh well ... anyone want some iron window weights?  

thanks for all the help


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Take'em to your local recycler / scrappy get a couple bux for 'em. While you are there see if he gets any clean lead in.

That's where I get mine. usually runs 40 - 45 cents a lb for nice soft, clean stuff.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*anchors*

they make nice anchors


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> they make nice anchors



that's what I was gonna say, very nice for slowing down the drift when fishing the river etc.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

This is one of many debates on lead. If they are lead use um. The gunk will come to the top when melted. Then just scrape it off with a couple of paint sticks.

As long as the mold is properly preheated there will be no problems with the pour. No your weights and jig heads will not break or fall apart as indicated in another post a while back.

I've been pouring with wheel weights for years and no trouble and theres nothing worse than those.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

use them as decoy weights


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats the all time favorite pond jon boat anchor.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

CS the sashe weights that I have found(Comm stuff) is soft lead since they want ti as dense as possible so it is clean soft lead. Unlike the tire weight crap!!!!!!


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Whatever, most everyone on here knows the lead will work. If they want to admit or not alot of those who pour still use wheel weights from time to time.


----------

